# orientation of self-aligning bearing



## old_pole (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm putting a new engine on my mid 70's vintage G-14. Replacing the HH-140 with a B&S Vanguard 18 Hp. V-twin. The new motor bolted right in place and the pulley lines up with the PTO and Drive Shaft. I purchased a replacement bearing for the self-aligning bearing that sits on the front of the drive shaft and didn't notice and write down the orientation of the bearing. The center of the bearing extends out on one side. Can someone help me out and tell me if this extended part of the center sleeve of the bearing faces the front or rear of the tractor. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi old pole 
Unless there is anything fouling the extra length on the bearing it wont matter which way round it is only a ball bearing and it can rotate either way 
Regards 
Hutch


----------

